# Zusammenstellung für ~1000€



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

*Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Hallo Leute,

dadurch, dass mein alter PC nun endlich den Geist aufgegeben hat, möchte ich mir gerne einen neuen zusammenstellen.
Der PC wird hauptsächlich zum Zocken verwendet werden...Spiele in 1920x1080 sollten in Ultra - Hoch möglichst mit AA + AF laufen.

Folgende Komponenten habe ich herausgesucht:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220199cfabd204278017a9e59ed2f0f92b330ce673d07

+

Dell U2312HM 58,4 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

im Moment liege ich leicht drüber...Verbesserungsvorschläge sind gerne gesehen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Hi,

das System zieht keine 300 Watt. Dadurch kannst du das Netzteil beruhigt eine Stufe kleiner wählen. Außer du möchtest das Netzteil länger behalten und irgendwann SLI nachrüsten.

Der Thermalright Macho hat mehr Leistung als der Brocken. Du könntest auch das Z77 Pro3 nehmen, damit sparst du noch etwas.

Ebenso sparst du mit dieser HDD ein wenig: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Dieses Netzteil reicht völlig http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Straight-Power-CM-E9-80--Gold.html .


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

ich hab aber gehört, dass der Macho nur sehr schwer in das t28 reinpasst und evtl. das Sichtfenster berührt...

Ok die HDD überlege ich mir....naja das Netzteil mit 580 watt kostet 9€ mehr...

Soll ich trotzdem das 480 nehmen wegen Effizienz?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Das 480 Watt läuft effizienter.

Wenn du kein SLI geplant hast lohnt sich selbst für 2 Euro weniger das 480 Watt Modell.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

erwarte nicht dass du mit ner 7850 alle Spiele @Ultrq mit AA und AF spielen kannst.
Ansonsten siehts gut aus, bis auf das nt da nimmst du das bereits vorgeschlagene BeQuiet


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Nein habe ich nicht....

Also das: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Straight-Power-CM-E9-80--Gold.html

Und wie siehts mit dem Macho aus? Hat jemand Erfahrungen ob er in das T28 hineinpasst?

edit:



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> erwarte nicht dass du mit ner 7850 alle Spiele @Ultrq mit AA und AF spielen kannst.
> Ansonsten siehts gut aus, bis auf das nt da nimmst du das bereits vorgeschlagene BeQuiet


 
Wenn ich das Geld bei NT und HDD spare kann ich es ja in eine 7870 stecken...gehts damit?


----------



## coroc (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Er sollte passen, aber es könnte etwas eng werden

Am Netzteil sparen finde ich ganz mies


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



coroc schrieb:


> Am Netzteil sparen finde ich ganz mies


 
coroc bitte lese doch mal den Thread.

Es geht darum das Netzteil eine Stufe kleiner zu bestellen, nicht ein anderes/schlechteres Modell zu bestellen.


----------



## Bozz03 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Er spart doch garnicht am Netzteil. Er sagt nur das 580W zuviel sind und das er die 480W E9 nehmen soll von beQuiet.

Das Gesparte würd ich dann in denn HD 7870 reinstecken.

Willst du überhaupt OC´en?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Nimm das NT von Adi1 das reicht vollkommen.
Mit ner 7870 dürfte es schon eher gehen. Aber bei bf3 im mp könnte es knapp werden.
ne 7870 hat ungefähr 20% mehr leistung als ne 7850.
Bei BF3 siehst du eh kein untershied mehr zwischen ultra und high


----------



## coroc (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Wenn man nur auf high spielt sollte es flüssig laufen, nur Ultra kann Probleme bereit,en


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Bozz03 schrieb:


> Er spart doch garnicht am Netzteil. Er sagt nur das 580W zuviel sind und das er die 480W E9 nehmen soll von beQuiet.
> 
> Das Gesparte würd ich dann in denn HD 7870 reinstecken.
> 
> Willst du überhaupt OC´en?


 
OC'en erstmal nicht aber später auf jeden Fall...
Im Moment hat der 3570k auch genügend Leistung ohne OC.
Aber ich will ja den PC ein paar Jahre nutzen, denn als Schüler ist man recht knapp bei Kasse 
OC wird wohl später nötig werden


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2012)

Effizienz hin oder her... wir meckern hier auf sehr hohem Niveau. Wenn das 580er nur 9 EUR mehr kostet, ist das eine Investition in die Zukunft. Sowohl GK110 als auch die nächsten Radeon werden wohl mehr Saft verbrauchen. Zudem könnte sie mit wenig Einsatz später eine zweite Karte einsetzen, ohne gleich nochmal 80/90 Euro für ein neues Netzteil zu bezahlen. Diese neun Euro, die sie mit dem kleineren sparen würde, holt sie bei späteren Umbauaktionen locker wieder rein.


----------



## coroc (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Nein, würdeich nicht sagen, ich würde sagen, das PCs mit der Zeit immer sparsamer werden, ok 9€ sind nicht die welt, da wütrde ich es beibehalten


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Jetzt habt ihr mich verunsichert 

480 oder 580 Watt?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> 480 oder 580 Watt?


 
480 Watt.

Es sei denn, du möchtest irgendwann mal SLI. Darauf habe ich allerdings schon in meinem ersten Beitrag aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Gut. Danke...

Sollte ich vllt. noch so ein Kabel kaufen: http://www.amazon.de/L%C3%BCfter-Adapterkabel-InLine-12V-auf/dp/B000TFZFDS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341651033&sr=8-1

Die Lüfter im T28 sind ja nicht die allerleisesten.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Du solltest im Warenkorb den Prozessor tauschen, da liegt der 3450 drin.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2012)

Und genau hier wird es interessant. Nächstes Jahr bekommst du eine 7870 für 150 Euro und könntest so günstig aufrüsten. Nimmst du aber "nur" das 480 Watt Gerät, dann ist diese Option quasi schon nicht machbar.

Ich persönlich würde bei dem geringen Preisunterschied auf das 580er setzen.


----------



## Bozz03 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Man kauft sich eine Graka die man für jetzt braucht^^. Nach paar Jahren kann er die Verscherbeln für ein paar Euros und sich eine neue Graka kaufen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr bekommst du eine 7870 für 150 Euro und könntest so günstig aufrüsten. Nimmst du aber "nur" das 480 Watt Gerät, dann ist diese Option quasi schon nicht machbar.


 
Dass die 7870 so stark fällt bezweifel ich.

Wieso nicht? Das System würde auch mit der 7870 weniger als 300 Watt ziehen.

@TE, eher 12 auf 7 Volt. Oder du tauschst sie aus. 3x http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=684032&cmp=535732&cmp=368805&cmp=476753&cat=WL&do_compare=+Vergleichen+


----------



## coroc (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Die konfig mit i5 3450 und7870 sollte nicht mehr als 270W ziehen, wieso sollten 480W nicht reichen, oder sprichst du von sli?


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2012)

Wieso nicht? Ich rede von der Option, sich eine zweite Karte nachrüsten zu können. Dann wäre das Netzteil vollkommen ausgelastet.

Coroc
AMD graka und SLI?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

momentmal im Warenkorb liegt doch der 3570k oder?
So billig wird die 7870 auch nicht sie sinkt maximal bis 200€.
480w reicht allemal, sli ausgeschlossen.
In einem Jahr ne zweite nachrüsten macht kein sinn, entweder sofort cf oder gar nicht, In ein bis zwei Jahren gibt es längst schnellere SingleGPUs


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich rede von der Option, sich eine zweite Karte nachrüsten zu können. Dann wäre das Netzteil vollkommen ausgelastet.


 
Nächstes Jahr noch eine 7870 dazuzukaufen macht weniger Sinn, als die 7870 dann zu verkaufen und sich eine 8870 o.ä. neu zu kaufen.


----------



## coroc (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Nein, 

175W x2
77W
50W
-------
450W

Sollte reichen


----------



## Bozz03 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



coroc schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> 175W x2
> 77W
> ...



Das stimmt aber wird dann der Netzteil Kühler nicht etwas zu laut^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



coroc schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> 175W x2
> 77W
> ...


 Wenn er OC mit dem Prozzi betreibt wirds aber knapp und dann noch mit den Grakas, da reicht das nt dann nicht mehr


----------



## coroc (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wenn er OC mit dem Prozzi betreibt wirds aber knapp und dann noch mit den Grakas, da reicht das nt dann nicht mehr


 

Stimmt, aber nächstes Jahr sollte eher auf was neues aufgerüstet werden, wenn sli dann jetzt


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes Jahr noch eine 7870 dazuzukaufen macht weniger Sinn, als die 7870 dann zu verkaufen und sich eine 8870 o.ä. neu zu kaufen.



Genau das sehe ich anders.
Der Preis dürfte bei beiden Optionen etwa gleich sein. Die 8870 wird wohl geschätzt 20% schneller als die 7870 werden, die zweite 7870 allerdings zwischen 60 und 90%.
Das ist denke ich eine Überlegung wert.

Was die Rechnung zur Leistungsaufnahme angeht:
Die CPU soll übertaktet werden, da sollte demnach die 7870 den selben weg gehen (grade die 7870). Schon sind wir bei 550W.


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

Ich werde kein crossfire betreiben, weil die nachteile überwiegen und es viel kostet...

Die Option eine neue karte nächstes Jahr oder so zu kaufen ist mir lieber --> 480 watt


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2012)

Dann ist alles klar. Dann kann man eigentlich ja nur sagen: viel Spaß mit dem neuen System.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Wie sieht die aktuelle Konfiguration aus und wie hast du dich mit den Lüftern entschieden?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



coroc schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber nächstes Jahr sollte eher auf was neues aufgerüstet werden, wenn sli dann jetzt


 
Siehe Post 25
Poste nochmal die finale Konfig fuer den letzten Check


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

Sry muss mal eben Essen machen xD

Später


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

Ok jetzt ohne Links weil ich mit meinem uralt iPod hier bin 

i5 3570k
Asrock Z77 pro4
Cosair Vengeance 8gb LP
Samsung 830 128gb
Sharkoon T28
Be quiet! StraightPower E9 CM 480Watt
Samsung Spinpoint F3 oder WD10ealx? (1tb)
Sapphire Radeon 7870 

Irgendwas fehlt...mir fällts nich ein.

Edit: Ach ja Alpenföhn Brocken (der Macho passt nicht rein --> berührt sichtfenster)

Besserer Kühler <-> gleicher Preis ~?

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Noch der Macho rein und das ganze ist Makellos.


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Noch der Macho rein und das ganze ist Makellos.



Siehe edit


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Siehe edit


 
Ok.

Der Brocken ist zwar schlechter als der Macho, aber er reicht auch.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Der Unterschied ist in der Praxis kaum zu merken.


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

Oder besseres Gehäuse mit vergleichbarem Preis/Design?

Kommt nicht mit eurem Bitfenix Shinobi...
Wenn ich das Teil sehe kotze ich ab xD
Ich weiß, dass es gut ist...



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Der Unterschied ist in der Praxis kaum zu merken.



In wiefern?


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Der Macho ist geschätzt so 3-4 °C besser. So nah am Limit solltest Du die CPU aber (auf Dauer ) eh nicht laufen lassen.


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

Gut Danke...

Monitor auch gut? Siehe Post 1.
Oder bessere im Preissegment.

Sry das gehört in Monitor Kaufberatung aber einfach nur ne Frage.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Der Dell U2312 ist sehr gut  Alternativ (aber mit TN-Panel) gäbe es den Asus VS248H.


----------



## Lynx laser (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

jop mino sieht jut aus  als cpu kühler wäre noch der be quiet pro zu empfehlen . nur aufpassen bei der größe


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> In wiefern?


 
Bei starker Übertaktung kann sich der Macho um ein paar Grad vom Brocken absetzen. Bei normaler Übertaktung macht sich das nicht bemerkbar. Der Lüfter vom Macho ist allerdings recht leise. Beim Brocken weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

Lynx laser schrieb:
			
		

> jop mino sieht jut aus  als cpu kühler wäre noch der be quiet pro zu empfehlen . nur aufpassen bei der größe



Danke aber der passt nicht rein


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Hier ein Vergleich zwischen den beiden Kühlern: Test: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken - Testergebnisse


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

Ok...

Danke an alle, die mir bei der erfolgreichen Zusammenstellung geholfen haben!!!

Jetzt nur noch bis Mitternacht wachbleiben bei Mindfactory und dann geht die Bestellung raus


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Da musst du aber die Preise im Blick behalten!!! Mindfactory hat zwar nachts keine Versandkosten, dafür heben sie die Produktpreise aber sehr gern an. Manchmal sogar richtig frech...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Da musst du aber die Preise im Blick behalten!!! Mindfactory hat zwar nachts keine Versandkosten, dafür heben sie die Produktpreise aber sehr gern an. Manchmal sogar richtig frech...


 
Das ist Richtig.

Schau dir den Jetztpreis mal an, und vergleiche ihn dann mit dem Nachtpreis. Wenn er teurer sein sollte bestellst du erst am nächsten Morgen.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Es empfiehlt sich eh immer die gesamte Konfig auch mal bei anderen Shops zusammen zu stellen. Manch einzelnes Produkt ist bei shop xy dermaßen teuer, dass die Gesamtsumme bei einem anderen besser aussieht. Mindfactory ist in der Regel aber immer ganz vorn mit dabei.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Es empfiehlt sich eh immer die gesamte Konfig auch mal bei anderen Shops zusammen zu stellen. Manch einzelnes Produkt ist bei shop xy dermaßen teuer, dass die Gesamtsumme bei einem anderen besser aussieht. Mindfactory ist in der Regel aber immer ganz vorn mit dabei.


 
Auch noch ein wichtiger Tipp wäre immer ueber Geizhals.de und co reinzugehen, da die Preise oft billiger sind als direkt ueber den laden, da bei den Preisvergleichen immer alle ganz vorne mit dabei seien wollen


----------



## Leckrer (7. Juli 2012)

Ah gut...

Soll ich jetzt eine Samsung Platte oder von WD nehmen?


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ich würde die Samsung nehmen. Aber im Prinzip kannst du die nehmen, die gerade günstiger ist.


----------



## Leckrer (8. Juli 2012)

Und warum würdest du sie wählen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Und warum würdest du sie wählen?


 
Subjektive Betrachtung. Genau wie ich Seagate nehmen würde.

Generell machst du mit keiner von beiden etwas falsch.


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Und warum würdest du sie wählen?



Wenn Du noch eine Samsung HD103SJ abgreifst, die ist schnell und leise, und bietet 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie. Die meisten WD-Platten haben 2 Jahre Garantie, Seagate sogar nur ein Jahr.

Aber da Seagate Samsung  gekauft hat , und Wester Digital Hitachi übernommen hat (jeweils nur die Festplattensparte ), hat man irgendwie eh nur noch die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera


----------



## Leckrer (14. Juli 2012)

Sorry das ich den Thread nochma auskrame aber ich wollte heute eigentlich bestellen...

Bloß bei Mindfactory ist das 480Watt Netzteil wieder vergriffen und ich Jan echt kein Bock mehr zu warten...Bei Amazon kostet es 87€ aber es gibt bei Mindfactory noch das 580 Watt für 87€...Was soll ich tun?


----------



## coroc (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Du könntst auch das http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p757798_430W-be-quiet--Pure-Power-CM-L8-80-.html nehmen, es hat nur eine niedrigere Effizienz als das E9, aber auch 430W reichen


----------



## Leckrer (14. Juli 2012)

430 Watt ist mir ein bisschen zu knapp...

Wegen späteren möglichen Aufrüstungen

Gibts noch was höheres?


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Du könntest das Straight E9 CM 480 nehmen, das Pure L8 430 reicht aber auch aus.


----------



## Leckrer (14. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest das Straight E9 CM 480 nehmen, das Pure L8 430 reicht aber auch aus.



Darum geht's ja. Das e9 ist fast überall weg.

Und bei Amazon kostets so viel, da kann ich gleich 580 Watt bei Mindfactory nehmen


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Dann kannst du ja das Pure Power L8 CM 530W nehmen. Das brauchst Du aber nur, wenn Du mal eine Highend Grafikkarte einbauen willst, und zusätzlich stark übertakten.


----------



## Leckrer (14. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannst du ja das Pure Power L8 CM 530W nehmen. Das brauchst Du aber nur, wenn Du mal eine Highend Grafikkarte einbauen willst, und zusätzlich stark übertakten.



Ist der Unterschied in der Lautstärke oder Effizienz so krass? Sonst würde ich das glatt nehmen.

Ich will ja nun wahrscheinlich ne 7870 reinhaun und später so auf 4-4,5 GHz gehen (3570k)


----------



## coroc (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Da reichen auch 430W azs. Effizienztechnisch hat das L8 Brinze, das E9 Gold also schon ein Unterschied


----------



## Leckrer (14. Juli 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Da reichen auch 430W azs. Effizienztechnisch hat das L8 Brinze, das E9 Gold also schon ein Unterschied



Naja dann werd ich wohl warten bis es wieder vorrätig ist -.-

Oder eben 580 Watt E9 entspricht Preis von 480 Watt bei Amazon...

Ich gab ja mal gehört dass ein Netzteil erst effizient läuft bei 50% Auslastung


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Ich will ja nun wahrscheinlich ne 7870 reinhaun und später so auf 4-4,5 GHz gehen (3570k)



Ich hatte mal eine HD7950. Mit über 50% mehr Chiptakt und dem i5 auf über 5GHz waren es unter Last gerade mal 400 Watt (gemessen an der Steckdose, da kann man also auch noch die Eigenverlustleistung des Netzteil abziehen).


----------



## Leckrer (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

ok hier die aktuelle Zusammenstellung:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220fc57288f4e82d8a415f602ad5f35c0c26cd234b7c2

so ok?


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Sieht super aus  Kannst Du so kaufen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Wüsste nicht was noch besser ging
Viel spass mit dem Teil


----------



## Leckrer (14. Juli 2012)

Ok dann bestell ich mal schleunigst... Bei MF hast du immer das Problem, dass wenn die einen Teile auf Lager sind, die anderen fehlen. Und wenn die Anderen eingetroffen sind, sind schonwieder die anderen weg xD


----------



## Leckrer (15. Juli 2012)

Und bestellt!


Naja ich hoffe es klappt bei Mindfactory und selber zusammenbauen...

Netzteil hab ich mal noch offen gelassen 

Edit: Ach sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Leckrer (12. August 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Ich Bau Grade meinen pc zusammen und habe Probleme mit dem Alpenföhn Brocken...

Ich werde aus der Anleitung nicht schlau... Beim Sockel 1155 soll man solche schwarzen Teile verwenden...die waren gar nicht im Lieferumfang. Oder soll ich ihn wie Sockel 1366/1556 installieren...?

Denn nur der Inhalt zu Installation des Sockel 1366/1156 ist im Beutel wo auch 1155 drauf steht...

Hilfe


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Sockel 1156 und Sockel 1155 sind von den Abmessungen her identisch.


----------



## Leckrer (12. August 2012)

Also nach 1556 einbauen? ;D

Edit: Fail 1156 xD


----------



## Rosigatton (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Na klar  (1156) 1556 wäre wieder ein neuer Sockel


----------



## Leckrer (12. August 2012)

Danke ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen, allerdings ein neues Problem:

Die ATX Abstandhalter aus meinem T28 entsprechen überhaupt nicht den löchern des Z77 Pro 4.

Zum bespiel sind 3 Abstandhalter Links montiert aber das Board hat da 4 Löcher?


----------



## coroc (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Eigentlich müsste im case stehen, welche Bohrungen für welches format da ist. Du musst dich an die ATX Bohrungen halten


----------



## Leckrer (12. August 2012)

Es steht aber anscheinend falsch drin. Bilder folgen morgen. Ich habe erstmal keine Lust mehr, denn es strengt mich an 

Achja an einer Stelle, wo keine Kontakte sondern nur ein bohrloch im mainboard ist, ist mir durch unvorsichtiges verhalten etwas wärmeleitpaste draufgekommen, weil ich das Papier liegen lassen habe.

Ich habe es mit Klopapier etwas abgetupft aber Reste sind Immernoch da...wie soll ich das entfernen am besten?


----------



## coroc (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ich würde Ohrstäbchen nehmen, und mit Isopropanol anfeuchten


----------



## Leckrer (12. August 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde Ohrstäbchen nehmen, und mit Isopropanol anfeuchten



Was ist das 

Ich hab noch laboralkohol und Nagellackentferner.


----------



## Leckrer (12. August 2012)

Was wäre denn, wenn es doch einen Kontakt erwischt hat? D:

Bitte kein defekt...

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Jeanboy (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Was wäre denn, wenn es doch einen Kontakt erwischt hat? D:
> 
> Bitte kein defekt...
> 
> Sry Doppelpost


 
Da passiert nix... Wäre es WLP mit Schwermetall gewesen, hätte ich mir Gedanken gemacht, aber mit herkömmlicher WLP wird nix passiert sein. 

2-Propanol


----------



## Leckrer (12. August 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Da passiert nix... Wäre es WLP mit Schwermetall gewesen, hätte ich mir Gedanken gemacht, aber mit herkömmlicher WLP wird nix passiert sein.
> 
> 2-Propanol



*Puls runterfahr*

Danke dir.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Leute.

Ich danke euch schonmal für die geile Empfehlung des Dell u2312hm...ich  habe ihn grade am PC und er ist erste sahne....ich seh kein glitzern  <3

So anbei ein paar Bilder von der momentanen Lage beim Zusammenbau 

Edit: das erste Bild ist leider etwas überbeleuchtet...ich hoffe ihr erkennt die Löcher fürs befestigen trotzdem... 3 Abstandhalter in meinem Gehäuse sind sogar an einer stelle, wo das MB gar nicht hinkommt, denn es ist nicht so breit...

Das MB hat also 4 Löcher links (Bild) und drei genau in einer reihe rechts...

Also werde ich die Abstandhalter einfach anpassen müssen oder?

Danke

edit2: ich konnte das erste bild leider nicht drehen...die Linke seite vom Bild ist aber Oben!


----------



## ich111 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Wenn die überlüssigen Abstandshalter nicht unter dem Board sind, also irgendwas berühren was sie nicht sollten, dann macht das gar nichts 
Und wenn das Gehäuse bloß 6 passende Abstandshalter hat reicht das auch, aber natürlich müssen die unter einer Bohrung vom Board sein und dürfen keinesfalls an einer Stelle ohne Bohrung sein.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Wenn die überlüssigen Abstandshalter nicht unter dem Board sind, also irgendwas berühren was sie nicht sollten, dann macht das gar nichts
> Und wenn das Gehäuse bloß 6 passende Abstandshalter hat reicht das auch, aber natürlich müssen die unter einer Bohrung vom Board sein und dürfen keinesfalls an einer Stelle ohne Bohrung sein.



Ja, ich habe sie jetzt so gesetzt wie das Mainboard sie braucht...

Bilder kommen gleich, da mein Upload zum Kotzen ist xD

Achja...soll ich die kleinen Reste Wärmeleitpaste aufm MB noch wegmachen oder wayne?


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Sry, das ich die ganze Zeit Doppelposte... 

hier folgen weitere Bilder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja: soll ich die Unterlegscheiben verwenden, die beim Gehäuse dabei waren...da es neun sind schäzue ich, sie sind für das MB


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ich seh da auch 7 Plätze zum Festschrauben auf dem MB. 4 Links und 3 Rechts.
Pass bitte auf das du keinen zuviel und keinen zu wenig verwendest.
Wenn die in deinem Bild so passen wenn du das Board drauflegst ist alles ok. Vergiss nicht die I/O Blende die beim MB dabei ist zu verwenden.

WLP kannste noch wegmachen, ist halt schöner wenns sauber ist.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich seh da auch 7 Plätze zum Festschrauben auf dem MB. 4 Links und 3 Rechts.
> Pass bitte auf das du keinen zuviel und keinen zu wenig verwendest.
> Wenn die in deinem Bild so passen wenn du das Board drauflegst ist alles ok. Vergiss nicht die I/O Blende die beim MB dabei ist zu verwenden.
> 
> WLP kannste noch wegmachen, ist halt schöner wenns sauber ist.


 
womit entferne ich am besten?

(Iso)Propanol haben wir nicht da...nur Nagellackentferner und Ethanol.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Da hab ich leider keine Ahnung, da ich vermeide meine WLP zu verkleckern


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



naja also soll ich jetzt zur Befestigung des MB Unterlegscheiben verwenden oder nicht?


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ich verwende keine.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ich aber 

Er steht zum ersten Mal...boah ich hab Schiss...der Kühler ist einfach riesig D:


----------



## ich111 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Unterlegscheiben brauchst du nicht, nur das was mitgeliefert wird, außerdem können Unterlegscheiben dazu führen dass das Gehäuse nicht mehr geerdet ist (Kontakte an den Bohrungen


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ok unterlegscheiben wieder raus -.-


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ich versuch dir mal ein wenig anders unter die Arme zu greifen:
Klick für Klack zum Wunsch-PC | ALTERNATE


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Hi Leute,

der Pc ist jetzt aufgebaut...wenn ich ihn starte laufen erstmal alle Lüfter an. Er piept einmal und bleibt dann so --> kein Bild

Hab ich was vergessen?  Was hat der Piep zu bedeuten.

Danke

Ich habe die Festplatten abgezogen (SSD + HDD) jetzt sehe ich das BIOS <3.

Was weiter tun?


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Der Piep kommt wohl von deinem Bios Speaker.
Kannst du etwas genauer werden? Kurz Beep? Langer Beep? usw.


----------



## ich111 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Haben die Platten Strom?


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Gut..

Mit einer Festplatte der 1tb HDD gehts...

Die SSD wird irgendwie nicht erkannt...wartet ich boote nochma

der Piep kommt nicht mehr

Edit: Ok wenn ich mit der SSD boote sagt er: Reboot and select Proper Boot Device or Insert Boot Media in selectet Device.

Wenn ich nun reboote, zeigt er das wieder an.

Ins Bios komme ich komischerweise nicht

Edit2: Ok alles in Ordung...einfach schnell entf drücken direkt nach boot...SSD wird erkannt


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Du musst dann wohl mal ins Uefi/Bios und die Bootoptionen umstellen.
Stell sicher das die SSD an Sata III hängt, aber dem vom Chipsatz falls du mehere hast.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ich hab glaube ich 2 oder 4 Sata 3...die sind bei mir grau...Die SSD und die HDD hängen dran. Im Uefi das mach ich gleich...

Ich hau erstmal an alle ein Danke raus für die freundliche Unterstützung und den geilen PC 

Ich nehme gleich meine erste Mahlzeit an diesem Tag ein, denn ich werkele seit heute früh um 10 xD


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Die HDD kannste beruhigt an Sata II hängen.
Würde ich sogar vorschlagen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Ich nehme gleich meine erste Mahlzeit an diesem Tag ein, denn ich werkele seit heute früh um 10 xD


 
Lass dir Zeit und wenn es beim ersten Mal nicht klappt ist das nicht schlimm. Kein Meister fällt vom Himmel.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Lass dir Zeit und wenn es beim ersten Mal nicht klappt ist das nicht schlimm. Kein Meister fällt vom Himmel.



Einzelne Sachen habe ich ja schon gemacht, aber einen kompletten Zusammenbau noch nie 

Das krasseste war der Alpenföhn Brocken...das Teil ist einfach riesig 

Und Prozessor und WLP habe ich auch noch nie "eingebaut"

Ihr seid echt alle supertoll hier...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Das mit der CPU und der WLP ist viel einfacher als die meisten denken.
Einfach etwas WLP auf die CPU klatschen und ein wenig verteilen. Ob du nun etwas mehr oder weniger hast spielt in der Praxis keine Rolle. Nur solltest du nicht die ganze Tube ausleeren oder nichts nehmen.
Die CPU passt nur in eine Richtung in den Sockel. Sie knirscht etwas wenn du den Bügel nach unten drückst und sie so fest machst.
Wichtig ist dass du weder die CPU an den Kontakten noch den Sockel an den Kontakten anfasst. Daher die WLP erst auftragen wenn die CPU im Sockel ist.
Danach die RAM einsetzen und danach den Kühler montieren. Wenn der Kühler drauf ist, ist es meist schwer die RAM noch einzusetzen daher das vorher machen.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit der CPU und der WLP ist viel einfacher als die meisten denken.
> Einfach etwas WLP auf die CPU klatschen und ein wenig verteilen. Ob du nun etwas mehr oder weniger hast spielt in der Praxis keine Rolle. Nur solltest du nicht die ganze Tube ausleeren oder nichts nehmen.
> Die CPU passt nur in eine Richtung in den Sockel. Sie knirscht etwas wenn du den Bügel nach unten drückst und sie so fest machst.
> Wichtig ist dass du weder die CPU an den Kontakten noch den Sockel an den Kontakten anfasst. Daher die WLP erst auftragen wenn die CPU im Sockel ist.
> Danach die RAM einsetzen und danach den Kühler montieren. Wenn der Kühler drauf ist, ist es meist schwer die RAM noch einzusetzen daher das vorher machen.



Klar hab ich alles gemacht


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ich bin dann doch eher für die Erbsengroße Menge, die sich per Anpressdruck verteilt


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Klar hab ich alles gemacht



Das sagt jeder. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich bin dann doch eher für die Erbsengroße Menge, die sich per Anpressdruck verteilt


 
Ich bin oldschool. Ich verteile lieber.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ich hab erbsengroß und Frischhaltefolie verwendet...

im Bios 28 Grad  Ist der wert ok?


----------



## GoldenMic (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Beim Verteilen bleibt bei mir immer zuviel am Verteiler hängen. Daher lass ich das lieber 

Schau lieber nach den Werten in Windows unter Last.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Ich hab erbsengroß und Frischhaltefolie verwendet...
> 
> im Bios 28 Grad  Ist der wert ok?



28° ist schon gut wenn du im Zimmer 20° hast. Wenn du im Zimmer 30° hast stimmt was nicht. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Beim Verteilen bleibt bei mir immer zuviel am Verteiler hängen. Daher lass ich das lieber



Wie lange muss denn bei dir eine Tube halten? 20 Jahre? 
Der Vorteil beim Verteilen ist dass du genau abschätzen kannst wo die WLP ist. Beim Kühler weißt du das erst wenn du ihn wieder abnimmst.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Beim Verteilen bleibt bei mir immer zuviel am Verteiler hängen. Daher lass ich das lieber
> 
> Schau lieber nach den Werten in Windows unter Last.


 
Geht leider nicht, da das Laufwerk noch nicht da ist -.- 

Was ist eigentlich mit dem CPU Stromkabel hinter dem MB-Tray. Bei mir reicht es grade so...ich kann es zur seite binden, damit es nicht die Öffnung bzw. den Prozesoor von unten berührt...

Berührung ist nicht gut nehme ich an... Am Kabel ist der Sleeve von Be quiet.

Edit: Hähnchen werd doch fertig!!! Wenn ich nicht gleich was auf die Kauleiste bekomme, fall ich um


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Es macht nichts wenn das Kabel gegen das Tray kommt. Es bewegt sich ja nicht also kann auch nichts schleifen.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es macht nichts wenn das Kabel gegen das Tray kommt. Es bewegt sich ja nicht also kann auch nichts schleifen.



Ok also brauch ich keine Verlängerung 

Wenn ich ein Sim wäre würde bei mir jetzt stehen: Dein Sim hat Hunger! Gib ihm was zu essen, bevor er ins Gras beißt!


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Ok also brauch ich keine Verlängerung
> 
> Wenn ich ein Sim wäre würde bei mir jetzt stehen: Dein Sim hat Hunger! Gib ihm was zu essen, bevor er ins Gras beißt!



Dann futtere doch erstmal, satt läßt es sich besser schrauben .


----------



## Rosigatton (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Genau Adi 

Dann tu erstmal was gegen deine Unterzuckerung .


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Ok also brauch ich keine Verlängerung


 
Schau aber nach ob der Anschluss dabei nicht verzogen wird weil das Kabel so stramm ist. Der Stecker muss gerade eingesteckt sein. Was danach mit dem Kabel ist, ist egal.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Das Kabel währe nur stramm, wenn ich es an der Öffnung vorbei legen müsste...

Wen es auf der Platine liegen darf habe ich ca. 10cm Überschuss..

Ein stecker ist nicht ganz gerade, läasst sich aber nicht bewegen irgendwie, er ist ca. 2mm weiter hinten als der andere.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Nein so meine ich das nicht.
Wichtig ist dass das Kabel nicht so stramm ist dass es am Stecker zerrt.
Lieber so legen dass es eben gegen das Tray oder sonst was kommt.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Und ich meine, dass das Kabel nicht stramm ist, wenn es ans Tray kommt


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Dann macht das doch nichts. Leg das Kabel so hin dass alles super ist.
Wenn es am Tray anliegt macht das eben nichts. Solange es sich nicht bewegt schleift auch nichts.
Du kannst es ja mit einem Kabelbinder fixieren.


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So sehen die Stecker aus...OK?

Die Unschärfe tut mir Leid... es ist der linke Stecker, der weiter unten ist...

Macht das was? Es war ne Höllenarbeit die über dem Brocken reinzustecken


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Das kannst du so lassen. Ist i.O.

Besorg dir eine flache Zange die lang ist. Damit kannst du die Stecker einstecken ohne dir die Finger zu brechen.


----------



## ich111 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ja passt


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kannst du so lassen. Ist i.O.
> 
> Besorg dir eine flache Zange die lang ist. Damit kannst du die Stecker einstecken ohne dir die Finger zu brechen.



Auch, wenn der linke die schwarze Abdeckung der "Wasauchimmer"-Bridge berührt. Das sieht man auf dem Foto nämlich schlecht. ?


----------



## ich111 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Meinst du damit die Spannungswandlerkühlkörper? Wenn die Kühlkörper berührt werden ist das egal


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Na dann, Danke für eure Hilfe...

Ich werde erstmal Segeln gehen, um mich zu entspannen und dann sehen wir weiter 

Bis dahin: Tschau


----------



## Leckrer (13. August 2012)

So bin wieder da 

Noch ne Frage, weil ich noch bis so nen Riesen Kühler verbaut habe:

Ist es normal, das der Kühlkörper leicht herunterhängt so 1-2 Grad? Weil der ist ja lang und schwer.

edit: Mist...Doppelpost


----------



## Rosigatton (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ich glaube ja. Ist Physik . Vllt mit nem Stückchen Klingeldraht fixieren, das er "in Waage" hängt?


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Merkst du das denn richtig, beispielsweise wenn du ihn anhebst? Ich hab das schon länger nichtmehr gesehen, dass das Mainboard so elastisch wäre.
Bist du dir sicher dass es das Mainboard ist das sich biegt, oder könnte es sein, dass der Khler nicht ganz fest sitzt?


----------



## Leckrer (14. August 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Merkst du das denn richtig, beispielsweise wenn du ihn anhebst? Ich hab das schon länger nichtmehr gesehen, dass das Mainboard so elastisch wäre.
> Bist du dir sicher dass es das Mainboard ist das sich biegt, oder könnte es sein, dass der Khler nicht ganz fest sitzt?



Mein mainboard ist sehr elastisch,

Wenn ich ihn versuche anzuheben kann ich ihn Vllt. 1 mm nach oben biegen...der sitzt bombenfest.


----------



## Leckrer (14. August 2012)

Mir ist gerade etwas komisches aufgefallen...

Als ich grade schlafen wollte, habe ich gesehen, dass die 3 LEDs der Tastatur leicht geleuchtet haben.

Ich habe den kippschalter vom NT ausgemacht und es vom Strom getrennt. Jetzt sind sie aus. Ist das normal? Bei meinem alten pc war das nie so...

Achja wäre nett, wenn nochmal jemand was zum Kühler sagt.

Ich entschuldige mich für die doppelposts aber sonst sieht es ja keiner


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Das mit der Tastatur ist durchaus möglich, ich habe auch eine Maus bei der die Sensor-LED bei ausgeschaltetem Zustand sowie die Mausradbeleuchtung leuchtet.

Wenn der CPU-Kühler richtig montiert ist würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade etwas komisches aufgefallen...
> 
> Als ich grade schlafen wollte, habe ich gesehen, dass die 3 LEDs der Tastatur leicht geleuchtet haben.
> 
> ...



Ist immer so... Beispielsweise bei Fernsehgeräten steht, dass sie im Standy By 1 Watt ect. verbrauchen... So ist das beim PC auch, rein theoretisch ist er auch nur im Stand By Modus (auch wenn es anders heißt).
Ein bisschen Strom ist trotzdem noch auf dem USB Anschluss drauf


----------



## Leckrer (14. August 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist immer so... Beispielsweise bei Fernsehgeräten steht, dass sie im Standy By 1 Watt ect. verbrauchen... So ist das beim PC auch, rein theoretisch ist er auch nur im Stand By Modus (auch wenn es anders heißt).
> Ein bisschen Strom ist trotzdem noch auf dem USB Anschluss drauf



Die Tastatur ist aber nicht am USB Anschluss sondern an dem violetten. Die ist uralt und kann auf den violetten nur mit einem Adapter angeschlossen werden 

@Kiwi: Danke, aber an so nen fetten kühler muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen  meine Angst ist wahrscheinlich unbegründet. Morgen schick ich euch mal n foto. Dann könnt ihr das genauer beurteilen.

@Jeanboy: warum war das dann am alten pc nicht so? Netzteil jetzt ist ein Be quiet l8 530W. Das im alten pc ist ein chinaböller


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Die Tastatur ist aber nicht am USB Anschluss sondern an dem violetten.



Das nennt sich PS2 Anschluss und ist besonders bei Mechanischen Tastaturen aufgrund Anti-Ghosting sehr beliebt. 



Leckrer schrieb:


> Morgen schick ich euch mal n foto. Dann könnt ihr das genauer beurteilen.



Das kannst du gerne tun.


----------



## ich111 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Anti Ghosting ist unabhängig vom Anschluss, außerdem hat das eigentlich jede Tastatur.
Was PS2 gut ermöglicht ist NKRO, also das gleichzeitige Drücken aller Tasten und Übermitteln der damit verbundenen Informationen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Was PS2 gut ermöglicht ist NKRO, also das gleichzeitige Drücken aller Tasten und Übermitteln der damit verbundenen Informationen


 
Genau das meinte ich. Ich habe die Begriffe vertauscht.


----------



## Leckrer (16. August 2012)

Ich hab mal noch ne Frage, weil ich mit morgen ein Laufwerk hole...

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem LG GH24NS dem -NS90 -NS70 und -NS50?

Ich würde mir das GH24NS70 holen, weil es grade in einem Shop in der Stadt verfügbar ist 

Danke.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Kauf dir irgendein Laufwerk. Es ist heute echt egal was du da verbaut hast.
Brennt heute überhaupt noch einer?


----------



## Leckrer (16. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir irgendein Laufwerk. Es ist heute echt egal was du da verbaut hast.
> Brennt heute überhaupt noch einer?



Ja ich brenne hin und wieder mal was für Freunde


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

Hallo Leute  Ich Sitze grade vor der win7 Installation... 

Habe die SSD und dir HDD als speicherplatz zur Auswahl...beide sind nicht zugewiesene Speicher. Wenn ich bei der HDD auf neu klicke und die Partition anlege, erstellt er eine ganze Partition.

Bei der SSD erstellt er 2: eine 100mb und den rest...

Was soll ich tun? Wenn ich bei beiden auf neu klicke, sind sie beide als primär gekennzeichnet...

Was soll ich mit der 100mb systempartition???

Danke für Hilfe


----------



## GoldenMic (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Die 100Mb lässt du einfach unangetastet. Die braucht das System.
Installieren tust du in die Partition der SSD.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Nur die SSD sollte die primäre Partition sein.


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die SSD sollte die primäre Partition sein.



Steht aber bei beiden und hinter der 100mb steht System!

Soll ich bei der HDD nicht auf "neu" drücken? Und den Speicher erstmal nicht zuweisen?


----------



## GoldenMic (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Mach erstmal nur die SSD.
Manche klemmen die HDD sogar vor der Installation erst ab


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Du könntest ganz einfach das SATA-Kabel der HDD nochmal vom MB ziehen . Dann machst Du die SSD mit Win7 fertig und steckst dann die HDD wieder dran


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Mach erstmal nur die SSD.
> Manche klemmen die HDD sogar vor der Installation erst ab



Soll ich das machen?


----------



## GoldenMic (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Warum nicht?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Warum nicht? Dann erkennt der PC nur die SSD .

Ey, Mic, immer musst Du drängeln


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

Ok mach ich...danke


----------



## GoldenMic (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Berichte uns von deinen Erfolgen 

@Rosi: Die ersten werden die Letzten sein. Äh warte


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

@ Mic

Jetzt ist aber Schluss. Dass merke ich mir .

Welche Schrift hast Du denn jetzt genommen?

@ Leckrer

Ich würde auch so gerne an einem Freitagabend meinen neuen Knecht zusammenschrauben


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

Ich habe sie jetzt nicht nochmal formatiert...war das richtig? D:

Einfach partition ausgewählt und los gehts...

Hoffentlich heißt die unter Windows jetzt nicht Datenträger 0 Partition 1 D:

Hab ich alles richtig gemacht? Installation läuft...


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Wirst Du dann merken . Im schlimmsten Fall nochmal neu . Auf die richtige SATA-Buchse hast Du ja geachtet, denke ich.


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

Heißt lokaler Datenträger c:

Puuh...systemstart dauert ohne die ganzen Treiber ziemlich ewig


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Die Karre ist bestimmt noch am installen .


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

Kein virenprogramm arrghhh...

RAM: 8gb 7,90gb verwendbar? Wtf

Lizenz ungültig -.- wie oft kann man Windows nochmal aktivieren? 2mal hab ich schon durch,


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Avira (Regenschirm) gratis reicht! Wirst schon nicht sofort verseucht . Was für ´ne Lizenz ist das? (Win7)


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

Die Windows Lizenz...Home premium 64Bit OEM 

Naja die Treiber für SSD hat er noch nicht anscheinend...leistungsindex 5,9

Grafik 1.0 --> kein Treiber 
RAM: 7,9 8) danke für dir tolle Empfehlung

Krass, den Treiber der SSD hat er 

Neustart --> windowslogo geht nicht zusammen --> Desktop (ich liebe euch )


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ruhig Blut. Dann installe mal die fehlenden Treiber, und falls Win7 zickt, helfe ich Dir.


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhig Blut. Dann installe mal die fehlenden Treiber, und falls Win7 zickt, helfe ich Dir.



Wie oft kann man die Lizenz denn nun aktivieren?

Ach ja...mein Vater hat Nr Lizenz von nod eset 4 antivirus...die nutzn wir gemeinsam, bloß er will die Daten erst morgen raussuchen...

Kann ich die Updates beruhigt ohne virenprogramm ziehen?

Irgendwie konfiguriert der die Windows Updates nicht richtig...bleibt immer bei 0% und beim runterfahren installiert er wieder die selben -.-


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Mir reicht das gratis Avira . Der Lizenzschlüssel für Win7 ist immer nur für einen PC gültig. Es sei denn, Du hast ne License für mehrere PCS. Da Du den heute schon 2 x benutzt hast, ist der sehr wahrscheinlich ungültig, bis Du den alten PC abgemeldet hast.

Dann kannst Du den wieder benutzen


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

Lizenz gehört meinem Vater D:



Den alten kann ich nicht abmelden, der ist Schrott -.-


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Sry Doppelpost 

Soll ich eigentlich diese Mainboard CD von Asrock mal laufen lassen? Da sind ja die ganzen Treiber auch drauf(?)


----------



## soth (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Meist sind die Treiber aber veraltet! 
Lad dir lieber die neuesten Treiber aus dem Internet und installier die!


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Ich hab aber keine Ahnung welche "Front-USB-Treiber" ich zum beispiel laden muss... Oder der chipsatz treiber...

Macht windows das Autom.?


----------



## soth (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Geh einfach auf die Homepage, deines Mainboard Herstellers, wähle dein Board aus und lade dir dort die Treiber, die du benötigst herunter! 

Du hast, wenn ich das beim Überfliegen richtig gesehen habe ein AsRock Z77 Pro4, oder?

Dann hier: klick-mich

EDIT: Ob du natürlich Dinge wie dein CIR Treiber, Lucid Virtu MVP, APP-Charger,RAID-Treiber, .... brauchst musst du wissen!


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

Also schmeiss die MB cd rein und gut ist kannst später immer noch alles auf den neusten stand bring.


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

@soth wenn ich wüsste was das ist würde ich's dir sagen 

Alles außer raid sagt mir absolut gar nix


----------



## soth (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Dann installier von der DVD


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Ich hab's jetzt genauer angeschaut  Sry.

Klar den extra Quatsch wie Raid und Cif und appcharger brauch ich nicht  genauso wenig wie die utilities


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Sag mir mal welches Board du hast und ich sage dir dann welche Treiber du brauchst und welche du weglassen kannst.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

ASRock > Produkte > Z77 Pro4 > Download

Von oben nach unten:
Audio
Inf
Lan
den letzten HDD Treiber(Rapid Storage Tech.)
Intel USB 3


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Du hast den VGA Treiber vergessen und den Lucid Treiber falls das genutzt wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ich bin mir sicher die braucht er beide nicht, also den für die Intel Grafik 
Aber wenn er möchte kann er die auch installieren.
Den Treiber für deine 7870 findest du auf der AMD Seite


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Wenn du die IGP mal nutzen willst ist es von Vorteil wenn der Treiber schon installiert ist und stören tut er ja nicht.


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Jaja also das mit dem AMD Treiber hab ich schon gewusst Golden Mic


----------



## Leckrer (19. August 2012)

Funktioniert weiterhin nicht...die Lizenz ist immer ungültig.


----------



## Leckrer (19. August 2012)

Naja, also eine Lizenz 2 PCs hat das letzte Jahr gefunzt 

Als ich nun aktivieren wollte, war die Lizenz ungültig. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Windows auf dem pc vom meinem Vater weiterhin funktioniert, sonst bin ich tot.

Kann mir jemand dazu Auskunft geben?

Ja ich weiß, dass ich immer doppelposte, aber sonst kriegts ja keiner mit


----------



## target2804 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

bei windows anrufen, die schalten dir ne mutlilizenz frei. hat früher nix gekostet.


----------



## Leckrer (19. August 2012)

Das soll nix kosten?????

Wäre ja ein Traum...aber wozu gäbe es dann das Family Pack?


----------



## target2804 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

also n bekannter von mir hat das damals so gemacht: n windows 7 gekauft. angerufen, gesagt er hat n shop mit 3 pc´s. dann kam er in irgendeine automatische computertelefonschleife, musste da die nummer die auf der Windows version steht eingeben. danach konnte er auf allen 3 pc´s installieren.
hat ihn auch nix gekostet.

welche windows version hast du genau?


----------



## Leckrer (19. August 2012)

Home Premium 64 Bit...


----------



## GoldenMic (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Normalerweise kannst du die gleiche Windows Liezenz nicht an mehreren Rechnern aktivieren.


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise kannst du die gleiche Windows Liezenz nicht an mehreren Rechnern aktivieren.



Telefonaktivierung ftw


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Normalerweise kannst du die gleiche Windows Liezenz nicht an mehreren Rechnern aktivieren.


 
Kannst du schon. Aber das ist nun mal illegal.


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

Dann kauft
Man sich halt in Lizenzupgrade.
Und wenn man es per Telefonaktivierung freischaltet ist das keineswegs illegal.


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Sind die werte Ok?

Ich hab maximal 45 Grad im Office Betrieb...in meinem Zimmer ist es aber auch heiß wie Hölle.

Komisch... Core 0 chillt inmmer bei 29-32...

die anderen sind immer 5-6 Grad wärmer...krassester Unterschied 8 Grad

Core 1 ist immer am heißesten...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Benutz auch andere Auslesprogramme.


----------



## Legacyy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Unterschiede sind immer da. Die können auch mal im Extremfall 10°C Unterschied sein, da muss man sich keine Sorgen machen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Bei Ivy is Core 0 immer kühler, hat mein i7 auch, und der i5 meines Kumpels auch.


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

mein core 0 und core 3 sind relativ gleichwarm und am kältesten. core 1 ist etwas wärmer als 0 und 3 und core 2 hat 4 grad mehr als core 1.
mitbekommen?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

@ target

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht . Bitte eine Zeichnung . Höhere Mathematik .

Siehe #195 Legacyy .

"Voll Normal"


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

Grenzt ja fast schon an ein Rätsel 

Also in meinem Zimmer waren 29 Grad also können 45 bei 25% Auslastung schon möglich sein oder?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Idle Temperaturen kannst du vergessen. Last ist das wichtige.


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Grenzt ja fast schon an ein Rätsel
> 
> Also in meinem Zimmer waren 29 Grad also können 45 bei 25% Auslastung schon möglich sein oder?



bei mir sind es 42°C im idle momentan. 65°C unter vollast. (ausgegangen jeweils vom wärmsten kern.)
da ich aber ein temperaturjunky bin, hab ich n neuen kühler bestellt.
der freezer läuft nämlich auf 60% um die idle temp zu halten. wird zwar bei mittellast so um die 2,5ghz nur minimal wärmer, aber die leisen 20% geschwindigkeit reichen im idle komischerweise nicht aus 
ich mach mir jetzt nicht unbedingt große sorgen um die temps, da auch noch ziemlich heiss bei uns ist und die schonmal 3 grad niedriger waren, aber ich mag zahlen < 36°C im idle sehen 

@Rosigatton: i know its normal aber ich wollt mit meinem post gerade diese normalität untermauern


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Wieso gibst du Geld für ´nen neuen Kühler aus? Einmal richtig isr besser. Das Geld hätte ich in ein Z77-Board und eine k-CPU investiert.


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

Im idle hab ich ja so 29-31  krass...29 grad im Raum und 30 grad im idle...

 für den Brocken auf 1000-1100 rpm


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Im idle hab ich ja so 29-31  krass...29 grad im Raum und 30 grad im idle...


 
Genau deswegen sind Idle Temperaturen unwichtig.


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

Mal sehen wies bei minecraft mit shader Mod und 256x TP aussieht?


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wieso gibst du Geld für Kühler aus? Einmal richtig isr besser. Das Geld hätte ich in ein Z77-Board und eine k-CPU investiert.




die einzigen 10€ die ich mehr ausgegeben habe ist jetzt aktuell fürs z77 board. das habe ich bereits bestellt. der multi auf 41, da hab ich 4,1ghz. und dann kommst du mit ner k cpu und kämpfst bei 4,5ghz rum. in der leistungsklasse sind deine 4,5 ghz im vergleich zu meinen 4,1 mehr als wurst. da ich kein bencher bin interessiert mich alles ab 4,1ghz nicht mehr, und die vielen tausend punkte am ende auch nicht. und da ich sonst noch nie getaktet habe und es auch (bis auf den 41er multi) nicht vorhabe, ist das so ok für mich 
und nein, es hätte kein i5 getan, da ich auf mehreren monitoren mehrere 3d videos am rendern bin, bzw full hd videos. ist mein "hobby" mit dem ich mir etwas geld dazuverdiene 

und das mit dem kühler tu ich aus einem guten grund: ich bin über einen arctic freezer verärgert, der 60% drehzahl im idle braucht um etwa 40°C zu halten und damit lauter ist als mein boxed, der genau 1 tag auf dem board war. das ist blöd. der freezer kann übringens innerhalb von 14 tagen zurückgeschickt werden. ist halt aufwand, aber kein verlust an sich


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Mal sehen wies bei minecraft mit shader Mod und 256x TP aussieht?


 
Wenn das läuft ist das schön. Ich kann Minecraft nicht einmal mit Default spielen.


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

Hattest du nicht mal nen schnelleren Knecht in deiner Signatur...? So als ich zum Forum hinzugestoßen bin...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Mein Xeon ist gerade in der Reinigung. 

Nein ich hatte keinen stärkeren Rechner in der Signatur, und der wird auch nicht stärker.


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

Der ist ja ganz günstig...gibt's ein dualsocket Board dafür?


----------



## Jeanboy (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Der ist ja ganz günstig...gibt's ein dualsocket Board dafür?


 
Ne, nur Quad Sockel Supermicro X8QB6-F bulk, i7500 (quad Sockel-1567, dual PC3-8500R reg ECC DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Leckrer (21. August 2012)

Ganz günstige Sache...wie wärs mit nem Home Server?


----------



## soth (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Jo wäre sinnvoll!
Und zur Datensicherung noch ein kleines, preiswertes NAS mit etwas Speicherplatz (wenn der Speicherplatz nicht reicht, kann man ihn ja noch erweitern)


----------



## Leckrer (21. August 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Jo wäre sinnvoll!
> Und zur Datensicherung noch ein kleines, preiswertes NAS mit etwas Speicherplatz (wenn der Speicherplatz nicht reicht, kann man ihn ja noch erweitern)



Das wird ja immer toller...aber trotzdem back to Topic


----------



## Leckrer (21. August 2012)

Hoher als 56 (59 Grad "Package" bei HW Monitor) Grad habe ich ihn bisher nicht gekriegt (CPU)

Gespielt wurden bisher: Dead Space (150fps )

Cod blops (80-90fps)

Minecraft (79fps (TP + optifine auf far + 128))

Und MW1 (91fps)

Manchmal wenn man sich schnell dreht "reißt" ein Stück textur ab und wird nachgeladen... Also wie so ein Streifen, ist aber nicht bei jeder Textur so...

Liegt Vllt. An der 5400rpm HDD vom Kumpel, wo die Spiele im Moment sind?


----------



## Rosigatton (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Aber insgesamt bist Du zufrieden mit dem Knecht, oder ?


----------



## Leckrer (21. August 2012)

Rennt wie Hölle 

Woran könnte Die Sache mit den Texturen liegen...zu viel fps? Vsync gibt's leider nicht überall.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Hi Leckrer,

habe ich echt keinen Plan von. Bei allen Spielen? Vllt. hilft ein 120Hz Monitor?


----------



## ich111 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hi Leckrer,
> 
> habe ich echt keinen Plan von. Bei allen Spielen? Vllt. hilft ein 120Hz Monitor?


 Der hilft garantiert nicht, evtl hast du Tearing und das könnten 120Hz verschlimmern


----------



## Rosigatton (22. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

@ ich111

Und wieso meldest Du dich nicht mal früher?


----------



## ich111 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Kriegst du die "Texturfehler" auf einen Screenshot? Damit könnte man bestimmen obs am Rechner hakt oder das Problem zwischen Rechner und Monitor liegt (stichwort Vsync)

Wenn es kein Vsync gibt könntest du es mal mit Framelimit etc probieren


----------



## Leckrer (22. August 2012)

Am auffälligsten ist es bei Dead Space...

Ich probiere nachher mal nen Screenshot zu machen...

Der Monitor gefällt mir super. Ich hoffe es liegt nicht an dem 

Cod4 hakt manchmal auch kurz obwohl 91fps dauerhaft...wie gesagt HDD nur 5400rpm und ich habe Cod auch nur online getestet bisher.

Kann auch lag vom Server sein...


----------



## Leckrer (24. August 2012)

Sry aber immer, wenn ich einen Screenshot mache, ist der Fehler darauf nicht zu sehen..,

Passiert auch nur bei Cod 4 (Containerwände meistens) bei 91fps

Dead Space (Spinde, Tresoren) bei 150fps


----------



## ich111 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Wenn der Fehler nicht auf dem Screenshot ist würde ich auf Tearing tippen. In Spielen, in denen du Vsync aktivieren kannst hast du das Problem nicht?

Evtl kann man Vsync über den Treiber forcieren?


----------



## Leckrer (24. August 2012)

Was genau ist Tearing?

Ja, wenn Vsync dann an ist geht's...aber bei dead Space hab ich dann 30fps -.-


----------



## Rosigatton (24. August 2012)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

@ Leckrer

Du mit deinen Luxusproblemen . Wir können ja mal bei mir über ne 9800GT zocken . Dann kommst Du mal wieder runter (150 flaps, Phaaa).


----------



## Leckrer (24. August 2012)

Minecraft auf Default und far ist ne ganz lustige Sache von den fps her


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Hallo Leute,

ich grabe diesen ur-alt-Thread hier nochmal aus, da mir grad bei HWMonitor auffällt, das mein Vcore die ganze Zeit lustug hoch und runter hüpft...ich habe keinen festen Wert eingestellt auf dem Pro 4. Sollte ich das mal tun? Desweiteren ist zwischen Core 0 und Core 1 immer so ein Temperaturunterschied von 6-10 Grad. Core 0 und 3 sind immer die kühlsten. Der Brocken läuft mit 1000rpm und ich hab 34-40 grad im Office Betrieb, also hier schreiben 

Ist das im grünen Bereich? Beim Zocken erreiche ich nie über 60 Grad (FC3) habe aber auch im Bios einen "Target" Wert von 55 Grad eingestellt...

Freue mich auf Antworten/Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Danke

P.S: Den Doppelpost verzeiht ihr mir bestimmt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Januar 2013)

Zwischen welchen Werten hüpft die CPU Vcore ? Sind die Unterschiede zwischen den Werten sehr gering oder groß ? Das mit den unterschiedlichen  Core-Temperaturen ist hingegen ganz normal. Wie heiß wird die CPU denn unter Prime95 ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Dass sich die Vcore ändert ist normal.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Zwischen welchen Werten hüpft die CPU Vcore ? Sind die Unterschiede zwischen den Werten sehr gering oder groß ? Das mit den unterschiedlichen  Core-Temperaturen ist hingegen ganz normal. Wie heiß wird die CPU denn unter Prime95 ?



zw. 0,87 und 1,13 im IDLE.

Bei Prime95 habe ich grade nicht mehr als 56 Grad Core und 60 Grad Package Temp. erreicht (HWMonitor)

Allerding dreht dann auch der Brocken mit 1400rpm...wie er 3 sek nach dem test einfach mal auf 30 Grad ist xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> zw. 0,87 und 1,13 im IDLE.


 
Bios auf dem neuesten Stand?


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bios auf dem neuesten Stand?



Glaube ich nicht...warum?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Ursache kann überall sein. Bios einfach mal updaten.


----------



## Leckrer (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Naja...wenns auf Auto steht im Bios? Die Frage war ja, ob ich einen festen Wert einstellen soll?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zusammenstellung für ~1000€*

Wenn du einen festen Wert einstellst, geht die Spannung im Idle nicht mehr herunter.
Daher einfach ignorieren und fortfahren.


----------

